# Recherche application pour lire doc excel



## djedjus (8 Mars 2010)

bonjour a vous tous.

je voudrais savoir s'il existait une appli sur iphone 3Gs grace a laquelle je pourrai lire et utilisé mes doc. excel.

merci de votre reponse.

bonne soirée a vous.

djedjus


----------



## discolan (8 Mars 2010)

on peut lire directement les fichiers doc, xls ou ppt


----------



## Gwen (9 Mars 2010)

Tu as plusieurs application qui corresponde a ta recherche.

Personnellement; celle que j'utilise pour sa simplicité de transfert d'un ordi vers le iPhone et vice versa, c'est doc to go.


----------



## djedjus (9 Mars 2010)

bonjour, 

j'ai lu vos message et apres quelque recherche j'ai trouvé le logiciel quickoffice mobile suite, qui je crois permet de travailler et modifié des doc word et excel.

si quelqu'un connait ce logiciel, peut il me renseigner dessus.
merci d'avance.
amicalement.

djedjus


----------



## Gwen (9 Mars 2010)

Je ne l'utilise pas sur iPhone, mais j'avais sa version pour Palm. C'est une excellente suite d'application qui doit correspondre a tes attentes, c'est le concurrent direct de Doc to go.


----------



## djedjus (9 Mars 2010)

ok merci de ta reponse je pense que je vais me laisser tenter par cette application car j'ai besoin de pouvoir me servir d'un doc excel, et surtout de le modifié avec mes client.

merci pour tout

amicalement

djedjus


----------

